# Thailand specific



## SweetDreams (May 25, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> … It is not Thai specific either


The above grumble was posted with regard to the topic of age difference in partners. True though it is that big age-difference marriage occurs all over the world and is not confined to Thailand (although surely far more common here than most places), I began to ask myself what is 'Thai specific' in terms of social matters. 

Is a marriage between an English man and a Thai woman any different to one between that man and a Spanish woman? Don't the same challenges exist in ANY marriage, even same race ones?



trisailer said:


> ...Relationships are a daily challenge. I have read and I agree that your relationship is only as good as the last day or week together and today is a new day...


That concurs with my previous comment that many people think their marriage is great until they suddenly find out their partner was regularly unfaithful. 

Then we come to the common saying that is regularly trotted out: 'you have to respect their culture'. There is a quote to fit from one of the Farang written books about Thailand.

_"There is only one culture, that of people, but different versions are created by different social policies." -T. Crossley_

I guess what was meant by that is that the human vices and virtues are the same all over the world. Being a decent person is all about respecting a 'personal culture' that is different to our own. It is the basis of tolerance of other religions for instance. I can't think of anything that Thais consider good or bad that are not considered the same everywhere.

A number of ‘Thai – Farang differences’ are listed in Thailand writer T. Crossley’s _The Butterfly Circus_ and others in the book _In The Bedroom, Out Of Trouble_ (better than its title suggests). I thought it would be interesting to hear what the guy who made the ‘not Thai specific’ comment, or anyone else for that matter, thinks does only apply to Thailand and its people.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SweetDreams said:


> The above grumble was posted with regard to the topic of age difference in partners. True though it is that big age-difference marriage occurs all over the world and is not confined to Thailand (although surely far more common here than most places), I began to ask myself what is 'Thai specific' in terms of social matters.
> 
> Is a marriage between an English man and a Thai woman any different to one between that man and a Spanish woman? Don't the same challenges exist in ANY marriage, even same race ones?
> 
> ...


that's the whole point - it isn't Thai specific- it applies anywhere in the world, so nothing is gained by it being discussed on a Thailand forum

it could be an interesting topic - so why not start a thread in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/ & you'll get input from people from all over world who live all over the world


----------

